# New Newmarket Aquarium



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I happened to see a new aquarium shop across the street from big als newmarket. Bought myself two bettas, owners were super friendly and although they were still in construction mode took some time to talk to me about breeding bettas and fin types. Def my new spot to buy fish in newmarket.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*+1*

You beat me to it. Was just about to post about a new fish store in Newmarket.

I should have thought to get a website / telephone #.

Friendly, still in construction mode July 4.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

www.facebook.com/newmarketaquarium, 905-235-9188. all i could find


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

*fish head meetings*



Matthew RJ said:


> You beat me to it. Was just about to post about a new fish store in Newmarket.
> 
> I should have thought to get a website / telephone #.
> 
> Friendly, still in construction mode July 4.


i approached them about potentially having fish club meetings there and they seemed receptive. like i mentioned before, they seem super nice!


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*Newmarket club?*

Count me in!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like it is just for freshies. Anything for salties?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

didnt see any salt water as of yet, then again its not my cuppa tea


----------

